# The Ultimate Martial Art :)



## donna (Apr 11, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A600085

Love this


----------



## still learning (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello, This is the Ultimate martial art.  We all can learn this style?

To run with the best is to practice and rest.........in no time you will get to test.     ........Aloha


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 11, 2006)

Makes sense. Re-enforces the awareness lesson, which is of prime importance.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 11, 2006)

It's funny cause it's true!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 11, 2006)

it is funny and it is true.
Terry


----------

